# Train automation



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

In the thread on "DCC and Block Wiring" Train Controller Software, and RR-Cirkits is discussed, here is my question. Could I use this combination, to automate/simulate loading a grain train. I would want the cars to be pulled through, stop to load the car, then pull another into place on its own, possible?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

TrainController can run schedules configured that way.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you, that's cool.


----------

